# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wat kan dit zijn?

## maaike_mii

Ik heb een vriendjee en we waren laatst gewoon wat aan uitproberen zeg maar..maar wel met broek aan hij ging met z'n hand bij mijn broek in enzoo en ik bij hem...k bij hem ook bij de boxer in en hij bij mij zeg maar met hand hea...maar daar kan toch voor de rest niej veel uitkomen? ...Maar de laatste tijd heb ik best veel buikpijn en nu afgelopen dinsdag avond werd ik ongesteld... k weet nooit zo goed wanneer ik dat word omdat ik heel onregelmatig ben en laaste keer hiervoor was in januarii ofzoo... maar dat vind ik dusj al toevallig nu opeens ongesteld.. maar goed dat kan... maar nu werd ik dus dinsdag avond ongesteld...en gister [donderdag] was het al bijna weer over... en vandaag ook heel klein beetje bloed... is dat wel goed? normaal ben ik het wel wat erger en langer... en kan het ook zo zijn als je een tampon erin hebt dat je dan het gevoel hebt dat je moet poepen.. dat gevoel heb ik dus ook nog ik vind allemaal beetje vreemd en toevallig en eng...

Wat kan dit zijn...

----------


## Nikky278

Geen zorgen over maken meid, volgens mij is er niks aan de hand.
Als je nog onregelmatig ongesteld bent, kqn het de ene keer heviger zijn dan de andere. Dat kan trouwens ook als je al regelmaat hebt.

En het gevoel dat je moet poepen kan inderdaad door de tampon komen. Misschien zit je tampon net niet goed, dat voel je meestal wel. Maar het dragen van tampons is ook iets waar je aan moet wennen, komt goed.

Xx Nikky.

----------


## maaike_mii

Okee dankje wel :Smile: 

vind het best eng...

En dat met mijn vriend dan? hij ging niet egt in me vagina maar hij zat daar wel... en ik ook bij zijn....

----------


## maaike_mii

Ik vind het nog wel eng... straks had ik bijvoorbeeld voorvocht aan me hand... en kwam dat bij mijn vagina...:O...

----------


## Nikky278

De kans dat je daar zwanger van raakt is zoooooo klein. Dat is te verwaarlozen. Dus daar moet je je echt niet druk om maken...

Xx

----------


## maaike_mii

> De kans dat je daar zwanger van raakt is zoooooo klein. Dat is te verwaarlozen. Dus daar moet je je echt niet druk om maken...
> 
> Xx




okee dankje

----------

